
Building It Is Not Enough: 5 Practical Tips On User Acquisition - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/82788/Building-It-Is-Not-Enough-5-Practical-Tips-On-User-Acquisition.aspx
======
bbalfour
One other thing that should be discussed in the post that I forgot about is
the amount it costs to properly test a paid acquisition channel. Many
underestimate this cost. But getting statistically significant results on just
a few variations or targeting segments can be.

------
kadavy
> "The rise in A/B testing and other analytics tools have created fairy tale
> stories of changing a button color, or moving the CTA from the left to the
> right and suddenly you have game changing improvements. Once again, these
> stories are the exception, not the rule. It typically takes 10 A/B tests to
> find one that produces any improvement at all. And when you do have a
> positive improvement, it is typically incremental instead of game changing."

Amen!

